# 1956 Claud Butler Fork & Stem Questions



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2020)

Working on getting a stuck wedge out of the circa 1956 650B fork.

Does anyone know the diam/thread pitch for the stem wedge bolt?

My second question is looking into the bottom of the steer tube is that the bottom of the stem wedge OR what I suspect is a brazed in washer?

Thanks very much appreciate any input. Hoped I can source a bolt or rod locally one prop size is known to use in my puller which is currently us std.

Thanks,

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2020)

all I can tell you is that's a US-market frame with L/S lamp boss - every UK-market bike would have the lamp boss on the right side.


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello Nate,

there is a fellow on BF who just refurbished a ‘53 . Maybe he/she can advise you. My 50s Brit bikes are Raleigh built and it’s well known they used some non-BSC threading so I would not want to mislead you. I will say looking through bottom of my 1951 rudge fork no brazed in washer ; only ancient insects. 
best of luck, Steve









						Claud Butler, 1953 - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Sales - Claud Butler, 1953 - SOLD This is a 1953 Claud Butler, "Especially Built for Colson." Colson was an American manufacturer of bicycles, quite collectible in their own right, but this bike was clearly made in Clapham by Claud Butler and likely based on CB frames of the...



					www.bikeforums.net


----------

